# Illegal sale of mini horses in Florida



## Miniwhinnies13 (Aug 29, 2013)

So heres my story: Earlier this year I decided to leave the life I had in Florida and move home to Colorado. I left my 5 miniature horses with my niece, I gave her 2 mares and a stud and all I wanted was my one mare and one stud (whom stated she would bring them to me in a couple of months). I was leaving a really bad marriage and seemed that when family offers help Its safe enough to take it. Well long story short I recently found the 2 horses she agreed to bring to me on craigslist and horsetopia for sale. Now my question is what can I do to get the horses out of her hands because she in insistant on not letting them get picked up by a friend of mine willing to transport them half way. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Do you have any written contract? If not, it's your word against hers and you may sadly be out of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintmefree (Aug 29, 2013)

In ohio it is grand theft. I dont k.ow about anywhere else. If they are registered in your name you surwly can take legal action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

what are they worth? How long has she had them? She may rightfully have a lien on them for caring for them for however long.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

have you tried calling your neice? what about calling her parents. good luck


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

possession is 9/10ths of the law. and unless you have a contract you are probably out of luck. 
Even if you did suit for the horses and win ,which I doubt, I would imagine you will then be counter sued for board and food.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Why does little Minnie come on here and disappear?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I would imagine that if they are registered in _your name_, they are _your horses_ - no matter where they are being boarded.....


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

registration is pretty meaningless and does little to nothing to prove ownership. Horses arnt titiled and there is no requiremnt to ever update registration papers with a breed registry. Breed registries have little to no legal standing especially if you have left a horse for what 6 months half a country away, and current person says you gave them the horse. Without a contract, or 6 months of canceled board checks you got an uphill battle. SOrry but thats probably reaity. How much are the horses listed for, offer to buy them. I imagine probably less than what FMV of board would have been.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^Brand inspection...?


----------

